# Possible to expense rent?



## skippy (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi, I'm a contract engineer being hired on a 9 month job through my incorporated company. I'll have to find a place near the job where I'm to spend the weeknights, but I'll be home for the weekends. 

Can I expense the rent on this place? Utilities, internet, etc.?

The stuff I've read online about rent is a bit vague and talks about working from home, etc. This would be the same as if I were to stay at a hotel and expense that, correct?

Thanks


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

then rent a hotel.....hehehe.

As you are incorporated, I am sure that you have a good accountant to answer that for you. They might even have an idea as to how to rent, but have the expense be tax deductible.


----------



## leslie (May 25, 2009)

You are looking at the wrong section. There is a section dealing with "away from home" expenses of employees. 

In your case the Ltd is paying, so it is a bit different. I don't 'know' the answer but personally I would expense all but the food.


----------

